# Documentation pour démontage eMac



## yves38 (16 Mai 2004)

Bonjour,
je cherche une documentation en français pour démonter un eMac.
Si quelqu'un sait où je peux trouver ça, merci d'avance


----------



## JPTK (16 Mai 2004)

Bonjour.

Tiens moi j'ai ça.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> 
> Tiens moi j'ai ça.



classique...
il y a aussi un autre grand classique pour les fans de l'eMac ,le fameux sie japonais:
http://218.223.20.17/


----------



## yves38 (17 Mai 2004)

Merci pour ces renseignements, mais je préfererais un site en français. Ça me parait bizarre que ça n'existe pas.


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2004)

la suite  dans ce sujet


----------

